# Raised garden bed cover questions



## tikiman (Mar 1, 2011)

For a while now i've been looking at adding covers to my raised beds so I can get the spring stuff in the ground due to the short spring we get around here. ( it can freeze untill may and 90-100's by the middle to end of june) I would like to get my lettuce and cabbage started.
While there is many differnt articals that out line this they leave me with a few questions.

1. if you cover completly, is there a problem with the plastic sweating? do you need to vent it?
2. how to afix them to your frame? I still will be getting 20-30mph winds here.

any thought from those who use them?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You could try a hoophouse to fit your beds or other types of cold frames.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/hoophouse-5582/


----------



## tikiman (Mar 1, 2011)

I was looking at making a pvc or conduit frame over the beds that can be removed latter. but most of what I find just says " attach the plastic to the frames and your done" yeah well.........


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I didn't attach the plastic to my frames ... just using the hoops to keep the plastic off the plants.

I tacked one side of the plasic to the bed and the other side is held down with bricks/rocks. So when needed I just roll the plastic back.


----------

